# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  كلمات بحرينية ومعانيها

## نوخدة القطيف

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد الطيبين الطاهرين هناك كلمات نسمعها من بعض اخواننا من مملكة البحرين الشقيقة على سبيل المثال : عن قطع الغيار بالسيارة = البمبر اي الصدام - والبانت اي الكبوت - الداش بورد اي الطبلون- الوايبرز اي المساحات -السليتر اي دواسة البانزين -الفول بامب اي طرمبة البنزين-اسبارك بلاك اي البواجي - والى اللقاء في معاني كلمات اخرى ان شاء الله  :rolleyes:

----------


## علي pt

كلمات غريبة وصعبة ~
ما أعتقد للحين يتداولوها

----------


## جنون الذكريات

كلمات جداً صعبة

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم نوخدة القطيف*

*كل ما ورد أعلاه كلمات إنقليزية كتبت بالعربي*

*لكن اسمع من امتدادات اللغة الإنقليزية أيضا و هي مشتركة بين القطافا و أهل البحرين:* 

*الحيفيز يعنب المكتب*

*الهوزبوي يعني الخادم*

*الدختور يعني الطبيب*

*الأمبلوص يعني سيارة اسعاف*

*الدريول يعني السائق*

*التنديل يعني الرئيس*

*الكولي يعني زميل العمل*

*الجقارة يعني السيقارة*

*و هناك الكثير*

*و شكرا لك*

----------


## احلى توته

نوخده القطيف
ابو سلطان

يسلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــمو

تحياتي

تووته

----------


## النكال

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالكلمات لاتزال تتداول في المواطنون البحرينيون وهناك كلمات اصعب لايمكن تتصورونها في بعض المناطق مثل كلمة (*دندك)* بس مابخليكم تعرفون معناها لنا بتضحكون اشوية عى لهجتهم
ثقبلو مروري :wink:

----------


## .moon.

هههههههههههه هذي الكلمات هم خلاص تعودوا عليها عندهم سهلة لكن احنا لو نجي بنقولها نتعتع خخخ
                                                  مشكور على الموضوع 
                                                  تحياتي 
                                                           .moon.

----------

